# Good manners v ignorant bitch



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Yesterday I was in town and as I left a shop I held the door open for a middle aged lady (or so I assumed at the time) I smiled at her and she said " I'm not a cripple you know" At which point I stepped through the door and let go, she then started ranting "how rude and disrespectful I was, at which I retorted in my best diction "you cant have it both ways you dried up old spinster"
( I wanted to say fuck off but there were very young kids around) The look on her face was priceless, totally gob-smacked. I make no apologies for saying she deserved it and it felt good.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

what do you class as middle aged merlin :lol: ? My Mrs is 46 and i would probably class her as middle aged and if you opened the door for her she would just say thank you  I thought thats what is called being polite!! What is wrong with people today :x


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant - well played my son 

I always hold doors open and it does particularly annoy me when people don't say thank you, ignorance is rife.

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Charlie said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: brilliant - well played my son
> 
> I always hold doors open and it does particularly annoy me when people don't say thank you, ignorance is rife.
> 
> Charlie


Same with drivers who dont give you a thank you wave when you let them out


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol what a cow!!! :lol:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of us (albeit not middle aged!) are very grateful for doors being held open and the like, so don't let this bad experience put you off! 

But I agree, what a totally vile specimen that woman must have been. Good on you for your retort!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

merlin c said:


> Yesterday I was in town and as I left a shop I held the door open for a middle aged lady (or so I assumed at the time) I smiled at her and she said " I'm not a cripple you know" At which point I stepped through the door and let go, she then started ranting "how rude and disrespectful I was, at which I retorted in my best diction "you cant have it both ways you dried up old spinster"
> ( I wanted to say fuck off but there were very young kids around) The look on her face was priceless, totally gob-smacked. I make no apologies for saying she deserved it and it felt good.


An anti-social cripple she very much is. I'd have broken her legs and said "I beg your pardon..."


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

haha priceless, I always remember holding the door open for a middle aged guy at M&S and he ignored me so let the door swing back and it tripped him up. Old lady coming the other way said "good on ye son" :lol:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

corradoman said:


> what do you class as middle aged merlin :lol: ? My Mrs is 46 and i would probably class her as middle aged and if you opened the door for her she would just say thank you  I thought thats what is called being polite!! What is wrong with people today :x


I'm 51 tomorrow so middle aged has now moved to 65, your wife is still a kitten.. [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :lol:


----------



## chassmash (Feb 16, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

merlin c said:


> Yesterday I was in town and as I left a shop I held the door open for a middle aged lady (or so I assumed at the time) I smiled at her and she said " I'm not a cripple you know" At which point I stepped through the door and let go, she then started ranting "how rude and disrespectful I was, at which I retorted in my best diction "you cant have it both ways you dried up old spinster"
> ( I wanted to say fuck off but there were very young kids around) The look on her face was priceless, totally gob-smacked. I make no apologies for saying she deserved it and it felt good.


Absolutely perfect mate! Very well said...

I'm similar and go out of my way to be nice to all and some of the shit you get back does make you think if it's worth it!

I had a similar experience with, again a 'middle age' lady, a few years ago in the middle of Betty'sTea Rooms in York. When I answered her back (after her arrogant and unecessary comment to me) her jaw just dropped.., as if I dare give comment back to her! Not wishing to leave it just there, I nailed the coffin by saying "...I'd close your mouth too luv, as you can get a train through that!"

Arrrghh, I was really shaking with anger afterwards.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Andy Mundo said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> > Yesterday I was in town and as I left a shop I held the door open for a middle aged lady (or so I assumed at the time) I smiled at her and she said " I'm not a cripple you know" At which point I stepped through the door and let go, she then started ranting "how rude and disrespectful I was, at which I retorted in my best diction "you cant have it both ways you dried up old spinster"
> ...


I feel your anger, sometimes ramming their teeth down their acidic gobs would be so fulfilling, but they are gambling that we wont. In the majority of cases they are correct, however, keep giving abuse and some bloke will snap and then they wonder why he whacked them, its a shame that old slags like that give a bad name to the overwhelming majority of the very polite and cheerful fairer sex.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Andy Mundo (Jan 11, 2012)

Nilesong said:


>


Perfect!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

merlin c said:


> corradoman said:
> 
> 
> > what do you class as middle aged merlin :lol: ? My Mrs is 46 and i would probably class her as middle aged and if you opened the door for her she would just say thank you  I thought thats what is called being polite!! What is wrong with people today :x
> ...


Happy birthday buddy  hope you got some nice pressies.

Charlie


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Charlie said:


> merlin c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Charlie, had money, always the best present!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I always hold doors open for ladies, let them in/out the lift first, have first access to the turnstiles at work, etc etc. Is it still considered polite if I'm doing it to check out their butts?


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

scoTTy said:


> I always hold doors open for ladies, let them in/out the lift first, have first access to the turnstiles at work, etc etc. Is it still considered polite if I'm doing it to check out their butts?


As far as I'm concerned your motive is irrelevant; it's the fact that you do it that matters


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you saying that because you like people checking out your butt? :lol:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't understand women who get bitchy about men opening doors for them. If a man holds a door open for me, I smile, say thank you and get on with my day!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hypothesis: it's the bra-burners that get funny about it rather than the normal folk who can just get on with the day. You know the sort, the ones that call actresses actors because not doing so somehow implies they're not quite as good as men or some such outdated balls. :roll:


----------



## Magenta (Feb 11, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Hypothesis: it's the bra-burners that get funny about it rather than the normal folk who can just get on with the day. You know the sort, the ones that call actresses actors because not doing so somehow implies they're not quite as good as men or some such outdated balls. :roll:


Yup!


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> Are you saying that because you like people checking out your butt? :lol:


I say that because I like chivalry; I don't care why they do it, the fact that they do is good enough for me! 



ScoobyTT said:


> Hypothesis: it's the bra-burners that get funny about it rather than the normal folk who can just get on with the day. You know the sort, the ones that call actresses actors because not doing so somehow implies they're not quite as good as men or some such outdated balls. :roll:


Correct. And that gets the rest of us a bad name! :x


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

burns said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Are you saying that because you like people checking out your butt? :lol:
> ...


I wouldn't worry, they're normally pig-ugly, fat, have a hairy top lip and a chip on their shoulders. So if you look nothing like that then we won't tar you with the same brush... :wink:


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> I wouldn't worry, they're normally pig-ugly, fat, have a hairy top lip and a chip on their shoulders. So if you look nothing like that then we won't tar you with the same brush... :wink:


Ah, erm...about that...er, what if I don't have a chip on my shoulder? :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Then you fall foul of section 2 of the terms of carriage for the TT:


> *2. Getting into the vehicle*
> 2.1 If your posterior is wider than the seat squab and backrest, or is estimated by the driver to be likely to be wider than the seat squab or backrest when under the compression of your bodyweight, you will be denied carriage.


And therefore you aren't allowed in your own car.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I had a similar experience waiting to cross a pedestrian crossing yesterday when I (and the two women crossing from the opp side) were nearly knocked down by a car! It was a bloody driving instructor and he sped up rather than braked!!

I'm quite familiar with the highway code about this (and the law as my Dad was knocked over on a zebra crossing by a funeral cortege :lol: ) so we had right of way as the women were already crossing but I waited as he was on my side and I was walking the dog, lucky I did!!

When I shouted at his car to point out the mistake he had made he just called me a prick after a bit of a debate about who was right, however when I asked him to step out of the car so we could debate it like Gentlemen he sped off again. I don't know perhaps it was my American bulldog that put him off, but being a rescue she's a big softy 

Revenge being a dish best served cold I have taken his number (it was plastered all over his car) and he will get reported to his professional body and someone may be booking lots of lessons in the future with him but never turning up for them :wink:

A simply sorry and I'd have been pacified now its payback, why is common courtesy so difficult these days to some? Perhaps my revenge is just feeding his fire?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ScoobyTT said:


> Then you fall foul of section 2 of the terms of carriage for the TT:
> 
> 
> > *2. Getting into the vehicle*
> ...


Brilliant link up, well done mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

SVStu said:


> I had a similar experience waiting to cross a pedestrian crossing yesterday when I (and the two women crossing from the opp side) were nearly knocked down by a car! It was a bloody driving instructor and he sped up rather than braked!!


Thats better than jaywalking in Johannesburg -


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Judging by some of the comments on that YouTube video some people think the van driver is a righteous dude. They would probably fit right in in Johannesburg, what with all those lovely citizens rushing to the man's aid and all.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

FFS


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quality :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

WTF ????  sfter kicking him, the guy bends, picks something up and throws it on him - any idea what? his teeth??


----------

